# TC15 with 212 Cab



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just finally finishing up my head cab and 212 for my Trinity TC15. 
Speakers are Weber Blue Dogs - one Ceramic and one Alnico. I was trying to go with a Matchless look (that's why I used a funky bluish green). I had silver piping but it wasn't vinyl piping so it kinda fell apart when I was installing the pieces. So it's not quite as cool looking as I wanted it but it sounds great. That Weber Ceramic puts out a ton of bass compared to the Alnico.

Have yet to put the corners on the 212 to finish it off. Probably do that this afternoon.


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a sick looking amp!

Did you build the whole thing yourself? Is there a thread about it?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I bet it's a tone monster!

so i request clips, good sir


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

tribi9 said:


> That's a sick looking amp!
> 
> Did you build the whole thing yourself? Is there a thread about it?


Thanks! And yep, I built it all myself. 

Bought the TC15 kit from Trinity Amps (after salivating over ajcoholic's amp). Then I set about building the head and 212 cab. Tolexed it with a cheaper alternative - vinyl at $8/yard instead of $20-$40/yard plus shipping for tolex. Bought the hardware (corners, jack plate, handles) from Yellow Cab Amplification hear in BC. Andrei was great to deal with.

And that's about it. I goofed up a bit with the piping and actually scraped some of the vinyl off while trying to forcefully assemble the cab. Ooops. I'll just call that relic-ing. The piping would have looked awesome but I'll have to wait till I find the real thing.

As for a thread, I think I did one for the amp head itself but I didn't do one for the cabinet making process.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> I bet it's a tone monster!
> 
> so i request clips, good sir


It is in fact a tone monster. I couldn't believe the difference between a 112 with just the Alnico Blue Dog and the 212 with both the Alnico and Ceramic. It now sounds HUGE! Incredibly clear and articulate and TONS of low end. Matter of fact I have to dial it down somewhat. Pedals sounds even better with it now. It really fills the room. Strats sound heavenly.

If I had the skill as well as the equipment to record and post, I would but I am seriously lacking in the former. I think I spend more time building and modding gear than I do playing it!


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Thanks! And yep, I built it all myself.
> 
> As for a thread, I think I did one for the amp head itself but I didn't do one for the cabinet making process.


Awesome, Im doing a search now ! :rockon:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Sweet! You're a few steps past me...I'll build the guts but the woodworking is beyond my skill. I'll leave it to the fine folks at Trinity to handle that side of things for me!

I actually have a Trinity TC-15 sitting on a 1x12 cab right next to me. Built it for a friend of mine. It is a tone monster indeed. I was quite shocked at the versatility of the thing. It may be my next build project...but not until after I build their new Triwatt...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Sweet! You're a few steps past me...I'll build the guts but the woodworking is beyond my skill. I'll leave it to the fine folks at Trinity to handle that side of things for me!
> 
> I actually have a Trinity TC-15 sitting on a 1x12 cab right next to me. Built it for a friend of mine. It is a tone monster indeed. I was quite shocked at the versatility of the thing. It may be my next build project...but not until after I build their new Triwatt...


The cabs are pretty easy to make. You're just making boxes. The tolexing on the other hand takes some patience. I bought the cab from Trinity when I built the 18W clone but decided to try it out for myself with the TC15

You'll have to let us know about the Triwatt. I'm dying to do a Deluxe but I think if I get one more amp, my wife will kill me.

Here's some newer pics - dusted off with corners installed...finally done. Bear in mind I am a simple point and shoot photographer.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The TC-15 is my all time favourite amp.

Absolutely amazing tones...

Looks great!

AJC


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just thought I would revive this thread after messing around with my TC-15 tonight. Just got done practicing some U2 stuff. Man that amp sounds awesome with a Strat! I was just using a DD-20 and messing around with delay times. A little dirt thrown in there at times. Sweet! 

I find myself using the MV quite a bit. The 212 is very loud and has a ton of low end - a little too much for my basement. I can tailor the sound a lot better with the MV engaged.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Just thought I would revive this thread after messing around with my TC-15 tonight. Just got done practicing some U2 stuff. Man that amp sounds awesome with a Strat! I was just using a DD-20 and messing around with delay times. A little dirt thrown in there at times. Sweet!
> 
> I find myself using the MV quite a bit. The 212 is very loud and has a ton of low end - a little too much for my basement. I can tailor the sound a lot better with the MV engaged.


I just picked up a Trinty 2x12 cabinet and I'm thinking about building the TC-15 and having Stephen do the head cab. Is it loud enough to keep up with a full band or do you think I'd be better off with 30w?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I gig my TC15 with a bar band - it gets pretty loud and I would say you dont need more volume unless you want to turn it up and stay really clean.

I just have been in heaven the past week - my new Ric 330, played through my TC15 through the Trinity 2x12 with Alnico tone Tubby's..... WOW!

With the TC15 and Triwatt, and he 2x12, all my other gear is pretty much not needed.

AJC


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I just picked up a Trinty 2x12 cabinet and I'm thinking about building the TC-15 and having Stephen do the head cab. Is it loud enough to keep up with a full band or do you think I'd be better off with 30w?


The TC15 with 212 is plenty loud. I play along with my son (the drummer) and there's plenty of headroom - especially with efficient speakers.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'd be going into a 2x12 with Tone Tubbies and I never need to be 100% clean, so it looks like that may be the call. Just talking to Stephen now about the option for something switchable between 15 and 30w. If that can't happen, I'll probably go for the 15.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"i cant play well enough to be recorded' - BS, just do it!

pick a simple riff we know and go


----------

